# Was To Be My MM Entry



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that Halloween is over I finally have time to post the monster mud angel that I didn't get to finish before the contest deadline. I'll have to start earlier next time. BTW, Pyro was kind enough to paint it with his spray gun. I'll get around to adding paint details some time.

angel in daylight picture by HalloweenZombie - Photobucket
angel night picture by HalloweenZombie - Photobucket


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

That would have gotten a lot of votes!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wow..*

DUDE!!! Awesome, damn we have some talented people on this forum...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

was the hair a wig? even my wife said awesome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy Cow!! That is awesome! Would have definitely got my vote.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, that is very nice. I would have liked to see that in the contest.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The hair is just Great Stuff.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Work faster, dammit.

That thing is not only original, it is awesome. 

Great work.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

amazing work... couldn't believe it was MM!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Holy....WoW!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ditto to everyone's comments! I saw the Angel when I went to your pics page and thought, now why wasn't that in the MM contest! She is GREAT!!!!!
Thanks for the pics on the construction of it! Very talented!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

way cool MM prop! Look out for the next contest folks! There's talent here!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Well worth the wait! Glad you took the time to get it right. Magnificent.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

even the angel looks pissed off cause she wasn't in the contest  
and it looked real good in HZ's cemetary


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> even the angel looks pissed off cause she wasn't in the contest
> and it looked real good in HZ's cemetary


LOL! It's funny. I was on your case about getting your MM prop finished in time. Turns out I was the slacker!

Maybe next time Slimy can get on my case before the contest ends.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That looks awesome. The texture is so smooth, looks like real stone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

would never of guessed that about the hair


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Man oh Man...that doesn't even look like it could be MM.
Love the detail on the wings.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> would never of guessed that about the hair


Great Stuff will save the world one day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

no doubt! LOL


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW, that is great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic MM prop!!!!! Also, Pyro did a great job of painting!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yep, I would have voted for that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A most excellent piece of work!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

man, just freggin awsome.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

You have my vote! Very nice.

I'm going to try MM next year, if I can get 1/2 as good as that well . . .


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is positively stunning! Do you have a step-by-step anywhere? I'd love to see it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got some progress pics. I'd post them with some directions, but I can't figure out how to add pictures. All I can figure out is how to add links. If I ever change my photo album the links work anymore. Some people can add pics to their post. How does one go about adding pics?


----------

